# Masteron Prop dosage frequency



## lilbra (Feb 18, 2014)

What you guys think about pinning mast prop mwf?


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 18, 2014)

Mwf is fine


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2014)

all short esters can be pinned mwf


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 18, 2014)

I wouldnt pin any short ester any other way....unless its suspension


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> I wouldnt pin any short ester any other way....unless its suspension



what up kneegrow!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 18, 2014)

Bored as **** at work...literally sat here all day because my boss is to busy to find something for me to do...but ive got paid the whole day...shitty thing is owning fukin lazy and the gym is in an hour so got to get out of this dam nap time

How you doin brotha


----------



## lilbra (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I know some say ed or eod only but I shot tren a mwf and I loved it so just seeing what some of you guys think.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 18, 2014)

lilbra said:


> Well I know some say ed or eod only but I shot tren a mwf and I loved it so just seeing what some of you guys think.



I've done the same. No difference.


----------



## graniteman (Feb 19, 2014)

I pin mine on a schedule. I dont follow the days of the week , you'll end up different lengths of time between pins. I mark my pin days and compounds on the calendar at whatever intervals, every2 days, 3 days etc . Gives me exact number of days and time between pins. You younger guys might not feel it but as you get older balanced hormones are a big plus


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2014)

MWF, pinning ed is brutal, IMO.


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 20, 2014)

Im actually on mast p and tren a right now and I pin  M/W/F with no problem at all. That's a pretty good rule of thumb to stick by. Good luck bro.


----------



## gh0st (Feb 29, 2016)

I've pinned mast prop M W F just for the convenience. 

All the "Latest Posts" on the main forum page....i go to and they all seem very outdated. Is this a glitch? Like 2014? Jst from looking thru the sub-forums i can see there are newer post then this?

this just me?


----------



## musclesandmetal (Feb 29, 2016)

Im doing m/w/f right now and its fine


----------



## Yaya (Mar 22, 2016)

Doesn't matter what day u shoot just do eod

100mg- 150mg.. keep an eye on the hairline and prostate issues


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 24, 2016)

I like pinning 400-500 mg/week of mastever and stack this with test or dbol.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 24, 2016)

gh0st said:


> I've pinned mast prop M W F just for the convenience.
> 
> All the "Latest Posts" on the main forum page....i go to and they all seem very outdated. Is this a glitch? Like 2014? Jst from looking thru the sub-forums i can see there are newer post then this?
> 
> this just me?



It's not just you. I have the same issue. do yopu clear your cache and cookies often ?

For the Mast Prop - I pin it e.d. 75mg. Usually with 100mg trenA and 25mg testP. I like high tren, mid mast and low test.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 16, 2018)

IVe been pinning 100mg every other day. 
With the exception of the weekend. So ya mwf. It was worked great for me.


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 6, 2018)

100 mg EOD  that's what I do


----------



## IronHouse (Feb 9, 2018)

M W F da way 2 go.


----------

